# Amazon Prime Day $200 Bosch 1617EVSPK



## kglade (Mar 27, 2016)

Amazon prime day, today only, 12 July 2016.
Bosch 1617EVSPK for $219 with a $20 discount at checkout, to make final price $199.

This is the set with fixed and plunge bases.

https://www.amazon.com/Bosch-1617EV...8&qid=1468339809&sr=1-1&keywords=bosch+router


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

kglade said:


> Amazon prime day, today only, 12 July 2016.
> Bosch 1617EVSPK for $219 with a $20 discount at checkout, to make final price $199.
> 
> This is the set with fixed and plunge bases.
> ...


w/ free shipping... 174 in your hands...
Factory Reconditioned Bosch 1617EVSPK-RT 12 Amp 2.25 HP Combination Plunge and Fixed-Base Router Kit


----------

